# Samba und zugriff



## visionsign (9. Februar 2005)

Ich habe auf meinem Suse 9.0 System einen Samba Server Laufen. Kann man jetzt auch von aussen darauf zu greifen, vielleicht mit einem Windows client programm? 
  wenn ja wie? 

  vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Februar 2005)

Die Samba-Dokumentation ist recht umfassend. Durch Lesen der ersten Teile solltest du bereits umfassend informiert sein. Unsere Aufgabe besteht nicht darin, Teile der dortigen Dokumentation zu kopieren, o.ä.


----------

